# HS55 Recoil Issue



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

I just picked up a HS55 and one issue I am having with it is the recoil starter does not reset properly. So you may get a full pull on your 1st pull but it does not reset properly. Is this a normal proplem on these?


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

So I guess the important thing is the pulley recoils itself but the paw does not always come out to turn the engine.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Remove the recoil component and clean and relube. That can fix many of these types of issues. I typically use WD-40 sprayed on some paper towel to clean off the old lube and any dirt. You could then relube with some lithium spray, or other spray lubricant. A cheap fix to try first.


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

That worked. I pulled it apart and cleaned up most of the old grease. Added new white lithium grease and it works.


----------



## GeorgeL (Dec 15, 2019)

Is it simply a bolt on / off assembly ? Mine will work if I warm it up


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

GeorgeL said:


> Is it simply a bolt on / off assembly?


Yes, it should easily unbolt from the shroud for servicing.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sr73087 said:


> That worked. I pulled it apart and cleaned up most of the old grease. Added new white lithium grease and it works.


cool. very common problem. if you just got that machine , assume it needs a service and lots of lubrication and grease where needed. plus the oil capacity is very small on the 55

any pictures? I love my 55.


----------

